# How do you wear this parachute strap?



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought this strap from CNS, it's completely different from the parachute strap I currently have. 

So how do you wear this strap on your watch (if anyone)?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheapest Nato Staps "Marine Nationale" -- How...


Over the past couple months I've ordered a number of straps from CNS, and generally am quite happy with them. I'm particularly fond of the one-piece "Paratrooper" models, which are easy to put on and adjust. They're easy on the wallet, too--just $10 apiece. No, they are NOT the equal of Erika's...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Here is my GADA on the water watch with an EO works the same way


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

VincentG said:


> Here is my GADA on the water watch with an EO works the same way
> View attachment 16378310
> View attachment 16378312


No the cns is different than the EO. I know I have a bunch of EOs lol. See my post 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

I found mine really annoyed me so sold them - just not for me.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I had one and found it very comfortable, but like you, it took me way too much time to figure out the correct way to place it on my wrist.

Next time I will turn to velcro........


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

kpjimmy said:


> No the cns is different than the EO. I know I have a bunch of EOs lol. See my post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Sorry i did not see that your hook is a slider, that means a double pass under the watch head hook at the end of a "loop" top of the loop behind springbars


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I love my EO. I wouldn't risk any watch on the OP's strap. 
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

GrouchoM said:


> I love my EO. I wouldn't risk any watch on the OP's strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure no one would wear his Blancpain on a $15 strap


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BTW I figured out that this CNS strap is best suitable for watches with shoulderless springbars on drilled lugs.

The other way to wear it is not suitable for small wrists like mine.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

lvt said:


> Sure no one would wear his Blancpain on a $15 strap


I often wear it on a $15 NATO. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

The reason I wouldn't use that strap is it doesn't look secure. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It’s a bit of a challenge. But it fits nice once you figure it out.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Strange, you'd think the hook would be sewn down so as to be stationary to keep tension. 

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

karlito said:


> Strange, you'd think the hook would be sewn down so as to be stationary to keep tension.
> 
> Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


There are another strap style, same hardware but different position as it seems.


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

I believe this is a CNS Marine Nationale Strap and not the paratrooper. Paratrooper is fairly simple, it's one pass through the lugs, adjust and clip. Marine Nationale is different and there's two ways you can wear it. See here : How to install the Marine Nationale Strap.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

H3rBz said:


> I believe this is a CNS Marine Nationale Strap and not the paratrooper. Paratrooper is fairly simple, it's one pass through the lugs, adjust and clip. Marine Nationale is different and there's two ways you can wear it. See here : How to install the Marine Nationale Strap.


Yes it's the MN, I picked the wrong strap.


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

misterkevlar said:


> I found mine really annoyed me so sold them - just not for me.


Same, did nothing but annoy me, especially when we have good NATOS to work with instead.


----------

